# Redheads........



## Rowan (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok..yet another random..probably messed up post from me...


There are two kinds of redheads ive been told...TOTALLY fuckable...or...soooo very ugly...

a lot of days i have a hard time putting myself into either of these categories...ive seen quite a few redheads in my time...and i have a few opinions...

me...sooooooo not fuckable considering dating history
supersoup...soooo damn cute ( i know we havent talked..but just thinking of redheads...sorry if i offend)
Luna....totally hot
erik stoltz....hot
lead singer of 'queens of the stone age'...walk over hot coals for that man..ugghhhhh

like i said..random thought


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, you probably just haven't met the right person...aside from the idea that hotness/beauty is in the eye of the beholder (and for you D&D fans out there, not that kind of beholder )

Anyway, keep your chin up...dating sucks a lot, and sometimes its not worth it, but in the end, the point is just to try new things, and attempt to have fun doing so. Meeting someone to spend the rest (or a significant portion) of your life with is secondary 

As for redheads...

I have seen and met so many gorgeous redheads that it is insane...most redheads I've met are damn sexy...

however, I must say I have seen and met a few who I think look awful...some of them are nice people, some aren't. The nice ones I still talk to...the rest...I leave to the dogs.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 10, 2007)

Well just stand there and look cute and I'll draw your picture.:bow:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm not sure there are two kinds of *anyone*, but hey, whatever blows your hair back.

Fuckable? Maybe. But this redhead is also smart, passionate, kind to animals, mean to assholes, a hard worker with a lazy streak a mile wide, and has many other qualities that may or may not relate to the color of her hair, eyes or skin.

I agree with you about Eric Stoltz, though. He is a babe. And Soupersoup? Funny, adorable and quite stunning. But I'd feel the same way even if they showed up as blondes or brunettes.

I do loves me some freckles, though. I have always wished I had some, even though most of my freckled friends think I'm a nut for thinking so.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 10, 2007)

lol....too funny, I'm fuckable, definitely!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 10, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Ok..yet another random..probably messed up post from me...
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of redheads ive been told...TOTALLY fuckable...or...soooo very ugly...



I'd have to say that what irritates me most is the folks out there who have a complete aversion to redheads and use fairly derogatory comments to that effect. I love redheads just the same way as I'm a FA. I'm more of a love the lady redheads - just don't fancy the gentlemen redheads person.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 10, 2007)

As a life-long redhead, I think our biggest feature is how we stand out in a crowd. I could never get away with anything as a kid, because my bright orange Howdy Doody hair stood out like a signal flare.

I spend years trying to fit in. Finally I decided to just be myself. I'm much happier marching to my own drummer.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jun 10, 2007)

Wait...

My hair is dark blonde with reddish streaks. In certain lights I look like a full, firey redhead. Other lights I look more brunettish. Should I pray that I would be considered fuckable in your book?

Oh, wait. Silly me. I don't care.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 10, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> I'd have to say that what irritates me most is the folks out there who have a complete aversion to redheads and use fairly derogatory comments to that effect. I love redheads just the same way as I'm a FA. I'm more of a love the lady redheads - just don't fancy the gentlemen redheads person.



Red headed people aren't as hated in the US, since moving here I have learned that being "ginger" (aka red headed) is a bad thing and can lead to being beaten cos the colour of your hair!!! I couldn't believe it, of all things...hair colour leads to harassment in the UK...who woulda thunk it?


My hair is currently red...but it is black cherry red and looks hella hot I have no qualms about how I look at the moment


----------



## Rowan (Jun 10, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> As a life-long redhead, I think our biggest feature is how we stand out in a crowd. I could never get away with anything as a kid, because my bright orange Howdy Doody hair stood out like a signal flare.
> 
> I spend years trying to fit in. Finally I decided to just be myself. I'm much happier marching to my own drummer.



I could never get away with anything not cuz i was a redhead..just cuz i was fat...no one suspects the fat kid lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to say that since i became a redhead, i feel prettier and more flirty. My brother's a redhead and my niece so i just look like my sibling now (after years of not looking like him  ) 

It certainly is more fun  (i'm a natural blond)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 10, 2007)

I would propose a third category, perhaps more of a subcategory from Choice 1....just because that's a little tacky and crude....

How about sweet, lovable and a joy to have around and wish she lived closer so that we could be good friends and hang out? 
*
(but yeah, totally...ummm.....do-able)* :kiss2:  



Rowan said:


> Ok..yet another random..probably messed up post from me...
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of redheads ive been told...TOTALLY fuckable...or...soooo very ugly...
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> perhaps more of a subcategory from Choice 1....just because that's a little tacky and crude....



Seconded. I'd rather be in the ugly one than the way the first one seems to sound. 

Bleck.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Red headed people aren't as hated in the US, since moving here I have learned that being "ginger" (aka red headed) is a bad thing and can lead to being beaten cos the colour of your hair!!! I couldn't believe it, of all things...hair colour leads to harassment in the UK...who woulda thunk it?
> 
> 
> My hair is currently red...but it is black cherry red and looks hella hot I have no qualms about how I look at the moment




ARGHHH You are in southern ENGLAND. You cant lump Scotland and NI, in with your neck of the woods. Please don't say the UK hates redheads based on your experience of living in southern england for a few months. I live in Scotland where there are more redheads proportionally (by a long way) than any other country in the world. Ive seen red headed kids at school be called ginger nut and carrot top, yet it wasnt in the taunting way that fat or skinny kids were teased. I don't know anyone here who as a teenager or adult would call redheaded people names or find them less attractive particularly than other hair colours. I know loads of red headed people and particularly in the past 20 yrs at least, being a red head seems to be considered more and more desirable. I think it looks gorgeous and none of my redhead friends ever had trouble getting dates. I've had two red headed boyfriends, one of whom was very handsome, my first ever bf! 

It would seem to me that from what Ive heard and experienced in my life, that the further south one goes in the UK, the ruder people seem to be. Im SSBBW as you know, and that is very rare here. Ive never ever had anyone comment on my size in public. Yet every person Ive spoken to from southern England, has. Even women much smaller than me. Maybe people up here THINK the same about fat, but they just don't verbalise it. I think it's awful that people are just so downright rude, to think its acceptable to comment on other people's appearance like that, to their faces, or to say that redheads are ugly or whatever. You need to move to Scotland!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 10, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Ok..yet another random..probably messed up post from me...
> 
> 
> *There are two kinds of redheads ive been told...TOTALLY fuckable...or...soooo very ugly...*
> ...



So, who told you that and why did you believe them? That's utter nonsense 

You could just as easily do the same for brunettes, or blondes, couldnt you? Pick some hot ones and some you find very unattractive. Redheads just stand out more because the hair is brighter. It's fab.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 10, 2007)

ok..ok..ok...so i have three things...either im not loved cuz im a redhead, too damn fat...or cuz im just that fucked up...


hows that work? to solve all argument


----------



## supersoup (Jun 10, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Ok..yet another random..probably messed up post from me...
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of redheads ive been told...TOTALLY fuckable...or...soooo very ugly...
> ...


cheese and rice, she said i'm cute!!!!!!! :batting: :wubu: :blush: 

the only category i'm in is the plain old redheaded category. anything else is in the eye of the beholder!!

and i could never get away with anything either cause of my hairs.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 10, 2007)

Um, I think you still missed where I have you filed away....sweet, lovable, doable......want nearby.....hello? Is there an echo in here? Can I get me a Soup, Rowan, TearinMyHand, Lady_at_Large, Violet Beauregard, AnnMarie, Miss Vickie sandwich? To go? 

(this is all the reds I can think of on the board right now, so apologies if I left you off my BLT (Bitchin' Lady Tomato) sandwich.....)

 



TCUBOB said:


> I would propose a third category, perhaps more of a subcategory from Choice 1....just because that's a little tacky and crude....
> 
> How about sweet, lovable and a joy to have around and wish she lived closer so that we could be good friends and hang out?
> *
> (but yeah, totally...ummm.....do-able)* :kiss2:





Rowan said:


> ok..ok..ok...so i have three things...either im not loved cuz im a redhead, too damn fat...or cuz im just that fucked up...
> 
> 
> hows that work? to solve all argument


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 10, 2007)

I will admit to having a bit of a Jessica Rabbit fixation.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 10, 2007)

lady tomato...can't stop giggling...


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought about making it a BLT with Tomato Soup, just for you.....:kiss2: 



supersoup said:


> lady tomato...can't stop giggling...


----------



## Tina (Jun 10, 2007)

Rowan, I think if those are your only two choices that's pretty sad. There is a whole lot more to most women than their hair color, being a vessel for sex, or only being valued for her looks.

Frankly, I think this thead lacks any discernable merit -- it's not even silly fun.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 10, 2007)

Im a red head at the moment. Ive been bleached and dyed fire engine red.

But im fuckable at any color.

*sizzle*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2007)

I've noticed in the past few years that there is something about female redheads that drives me absolutely wild. 

Of course, you do have beautiful and ugly redheads just as you would have beautiful and ugly blondes and brunettes.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 10, 2007)

I like tomatoes...but only if they are hard and chewy with salt...


----------



## elle camino (Jun 10, 2007)

i see how it is, dims redhead listmakers.




also i don't really get this thread but i'm tired today so maybe i'm missing something important.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i see how it is, dims redhead listmakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a special thread just for you and me, elle - dims redhead listmakers who don't get this thread and live for cupcakes. Next step: create secret handshake.

Oh, and yeah, what Tina said.


----------



## Esme (Jun 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> There's a special thread just for you and me, elle - dims redhead listmakers who don't get this thread and live for cupcakes. Next step: create secret handshake.
> 
> .



I'm not currently a readhead, but I do like cupcakes *hint hint*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 10, 2007)

Rowan said:


> ok..ok..ok...so i have three things...either im not loved cuz im a redhead, too damn fat...or cuz im just that fucked up...
> 
> 
> hows that work? to solve all argument



You just haven't met the right RA (Rowan admirer.)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm not currently a readhead, but I do like cupcakes *hint hint*



Okay, then we're totally getting rid of the redhead thing, because we need some Esme in our club. A love of cupcakes is the only requirement.


----------



## Esme (Jun 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Okay, then we're totally getting rid of the redhead thing, because we need some Esme in our club. A love of cupcakes is the only requirement.



Can we be retro-sexist and call ourselves Cupcakes with Cupcakes?? :blush: 


I'll bring chocolate btw!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2007)

Esme said:


> Can we be retro-sexist and call ourselves Cupcakes with Cupcakes?? :blush:
> 
> 
> I'll bring chocolate btw!



Totally - it's a date!


----------



## RedHead (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh the irony of seeing this as my very first post after months and months of not being online!

Love to hear from everyone


----------



## RedHead (Jun 10, 2007)

I was with a gaggle of my "blonde" girlfriends when a "guy" walked up to me out of no where and said "Redheads are just blondes that have stood out in the rain to long and their brains have rusted!" He smiled and walked off...leaving me for once speechless;and my girlfriends cracking up.:huh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 11, 2007)

RedHead said:


> Oh the irony of seeing this as my very first post after months and months of not being online!
> 
> Love to hear from everyone



Welcome back!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2007)

Better red than dead


----------



## supersoup (Jun 11, 2007)

gingervitis...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

I tend to be partial to redhead bbws, and the white, rosy, freckle-y skin that goes along with them.  Green eyes are a bonus. Attitude/temper? Icing on the cake!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2007)

supersoup said:


> gingervitis...



Additional brushing not necessary...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ARGHHH You are in southern ENGLAND. You cant lump Scotland and NI, in with your neck of the woods. Please don't say the UK hates redheads based on your experience of living in southern england for a few months. I live in Scotland where there are more redheads proportionally (by a long way) than any other country in the world. Ive seen red headed kids at school be called ginger nut and carrot top, yet it wasnt in the taunting way that fat or skinny kids were teased. I don't know anyone here who as a teenager or adult would call redheaded people names or find them less attractive particularly than other hair colours. I know loads of red headed people and particularly in the past 20 yrs at least, being a red head seems to be considered more and more desirable. I think it looks gorgeous and none of my redhead friends ever had trouble getting dates. I've had two red headed boyfriends, one of whom was very handsome, my first ever bf!
> 
> It would seem to me that from what Ive heard and experienced in my life, that the further south one goes in the UK, the ruder people seem to be. Im SSBBW as you know, and that is very rare here. Ive never ever had anyone comment on my size in public. Yet every person Ive spoken to from southern England, has. Even women much smaller than me. Maybe people up here THINK the same about fat, but they just don't verbalise it. I think it's awful that people are just so downright rude, to think its acceptable to comment on other people's appearance like that, to their faces, or to say that redheads are ugly or whatever. You need to move to Scotland!!




There was just an article on the news about a family of Red Heads being forced out of their council. I don't remember exactly where it was, but it wasn't down here. I have friends up north who consider being called "ginger" a serious insult. And the things I have seen on TV here about "gingers" I took to reflect the culture. Just google "ginger people" and you will see that having red hair here, at least in England, is a bad thing. I just find it a weird thing to be so wide spread hated.

Yes, people in the south are ruder. By far. I don't have very much experience out of the south, but when we went to Birmingham....people didn't stare or make comments. In London I just feel like another person, which rocks and I love going there.

As far as Scotland goes....I would love to go up there and see if people really are as nice or if it is just cos you are from a really big city. Big cities always seem more tolerant. I would love to move, but alas...Mike's job is very permanent and near here...so I am stuck.

Sorry if it offends you that I speak of the UK, I should really be saying England because that's all I have experience with...however, to be fair, I have heard people over here who have gone to one or two cities in the US talk about how different things are...when America is 4 or 5 times bigger than the UK.


----------



## fransque (Jun 11, 2007)

In my view, you're the most fuckable redhead I know!
:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, because the ladies have asked for it, and we always do what the ladies want, there is a new, non-exclusive thread devoted to cupcakes. All kind of cupcakes. And it can be found here.

Bob:kiss2:


----------



## Shala (Jun 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I tend to be partial to redhead bbws, and the white, rosy, freckle-y skin that goes along with them.  Green eyes are a bonus. Attitude/temper? Icing on the cake!



Well, my eyes are blue. But the reast of it is dead-on for me!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

RED hair rocks! IMO by faaaaaaaaar the most beautiful hair colouring ... add freckles and IMO you are onto a winner!

I used to hate my freckles but I love every single one of them now and love how more turn up when I am out in the sunshine!

Let's go redheads .... !

CeCe xx


----------



## Red (Jun 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> There was just an article on the news about a family of Red Heads being forced out of their council. I don't remember exactly where it was, but it wasn't down here. I have friends up north who consider being called "ginger" a serious insult. And the things I have seen on TV here about "gingers" I took to reflect the culture. Just google "ginger people" and you will see that having red hair here, at least in England, is a bad thing. I just find it a weird thing to be so wide spread hated.
> 
> Yes, people in the south are ruder. By far. I don't have very much experience out of the south, but when we went to Birmingham....people didn't stare or make comments. In London I just feel like another person, which rocks and I love going there.
> 
> ...





Yup that article was written about a family from Newcastle.

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/families/article1873119.ece

From the news reports I saw on TV it looks like *they* were the ones causing the trouble in the neighbourhood. The case is still being invesigated so, really who knows, anyhoo on a lighter note, this post reminded me of these sketches...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=090BYduNSMw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUIRFh4pJ78



I'm not normally a fan of canned laughter but these sketches made me giggle my socks off!


As for redheads being more *'Fuckable'* I am not entirely happy with that label, same goes for _*'Angry'*_ and *'Fierce'*, these terms are a common misconception about redheads, one that most have had to put up with at some time or another in their lives.


Personally I don't believe that hair colour says alot about an individuals 'sexdrive' or 'fuckability'. The way someone carries themself and the confidence they showcase however, in my opinion, speaks volumes.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Red said:


> Personally I don't believe that hair colour says alot about an individuals 'sexdrive' or 'fuckability'. The way someone carries themself and the confidence they showcase however, in my opinion, speaks volumes.




Exactly. Confidence goes a long way for a lot of things I'm a bit sexist on the matter of redheads....I don't fancy red headed guys so much, but red headed womenz like soupy rowan and the lot of you....well, you know...it makes me smile


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

My dear Rowan, are you haveing an off day? You must be insane to think you're not fuckable. I can't think of one thing wrong with you, besides the fact that I don't have you. Wait, that's what's wrong with me. My therapy sessions begin tomorrow. Anyway, as far as I'm concerned you are the poster girl for hot redheads, hot women, hot heat, you're just hot. And don't even think about arguing with me. Good Day.


----------



## Donna (Jun 11, 2007)

I've walked away from posting to this thread three times since I first saw it last night. Something inside my head keeps screaming at me that I need to respond, so I am. 

Methinks the OP is doing a lot of the women on this board a serious injustice here by reinforcing that it's not about how smart someone is or how giving they are, but how "fuckable" they are. Like women are only vessels for a man to get his jollys off? 

Sorry, but if being ugly means I don't throw my legs in the air for every Tom, Dick or Harry that comes along professing his undying affection, then I am ugly. (I know, I know, the point is mute considering I am a happily married woman who throws her legs in the air for only her husband, but I digress.) It's been *MY* experience that people who care more about looks over substance are the kind of people who will find even ugly "fuckable". I mean, why bother if all you're in it for is to get your rocks off, right?

Beauty is only skin deep, but ugly comes from inside. To quote Ann Marie, "BLECK!"


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 11, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> RED hair rocks! IMO by faaaaaaaaar the most beautiful hair colouring ... add freckles and IMO you are onto a winner!
> 
> I used to hate my freckles but I love every single one of them now and love how more turn up when I am out in the sunshine!
> 
> ...




You are absolutely right!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I've walked away from posting to this thread three times since I first saw it last night. Something inside my head keeps screaming at me that I need to respond, so I am.
> 
> Methinks the OP is doing a lot of the women on this board a serious injustice here by reinforcing that it's not about how smart someone is or how giving they are, but how "fuckable" they are. Like women are only vessels for a man to get his jollys off?
> 
> ...


What's wrong with being fuckable? Can you say without any doubt that your husband would've married you if he wasn't sexually attracted to you? Let's face it, it's always physical at first. Why bother if you don't like what you're looking at? I've been called fuckable many times and I must say I enjoy it. Flattery will get you all over me, if you like. By the way, Ann Marie is ssooooooo fuckable!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 11, 2007)

If this thread is what it means to be a redhead (fuckable or ugly???) - I'd rather stay blonde, thankyouverymuch. I'll even settle for bald before I subject myself to the tackiness that this thread suggests. Several posts of calling women here 'fuckable'... holy shit, can we be MORE neanderthalic? 

And, naming specific people as 'fuckable' is just.....:doh: 

I hope to high hell you had the good sense to name _every_ redhead here, because the ones you didn't? Guess what you just labeled them.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 11, 2007)

Um, that's why we started the cupcake thread. Or one of the reasons. That and cupcakes are scrum-diddly-umpcious.



SamanthaNY said:


> If this thread is what it means to be a redhead (fuckable or ugly???) - I'd rather stay blonde, thankyouverymuch. I'll even settle for bald before I subject myself to the tackiness that this thread suggests. Several posts of calling women here 'fuckable'... holy shit, can we be MORE neanderthalic?
> 
> And, naming specific people as 'fuckable' is just.....:doh:
> 
> I hope to high hell you had the good sense to name _every_ redhead here, because the ones you didn't? Guess what you just labeled them.


----------



## ripley (Jun 11, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I've walked away from posting to this thread three times since I first saw it last night. Something inside my head keeps screaming at me that I need to respond, so I am.
> 
> Methinks the OP is doing a lot of the women on this board a serious injustice here by reinforcing that it's not about how smart someone is or how giving they are, but how "fuckable" they are. Like women are only vessels for a man to get his jollys off?
> 
> ...



Anyone is "fuckable"...a pinata is "fuckable" (I saw it on one of those "Most Shocking" shows on TV).

Donna is spot on when she says that we should all aspire to be more, to ourselves and to others. There is so much more to life than sexy vs. ugly, no matter what color your hair is dyed.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 11, 2007)

ripley said:


> Anyone is "fuckable"...a pinata is "fuckable" (I saw it on one of those "Most Shocking" shows on TV).



Aye carumba! PAPER CUTS.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I tend to be partial to redhead bbws, and the white, rosy, freckle-y skin that goes along with them.  Green eyes are a bonus. Attitude/temper? Icing on the cake!



Never met one.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 11, 2007)

ripley said:


> Anyone is "fuckable"...a pinata is "fuckable" (I saw it on one of those "Most Shocking" shows on TV).



Hey, even melons are fuckable. I have a friend, in fact, who took great pleasure in leaving melons outside in the hot sun, hollowing them out and ... well... you know...going to town. Needless to say, I never ate fruit salad at his house! 

Of course, this is also the very same guy that routinely broke into various adult book stores because he just couldn't get enough porn (this was pre-internet, and no doubt he's having a field day now). He is someone who would refer to women as fuckable (and in fact, if you had a vagina, you were fuckable, his standards were so "high"), and had absolutely no regard or respect for the women he diddled, or how drunk and therefore unable to consent they were. Yeah. Nice guy. 



> Donna is spot on when she says that we should all aspire to be more, to ourselves and to others. There is so much more to life than sexy vs. ugly, no matter what color your hair is dyed.



Yup. I agree. And so says an unnatural rednead.  Hair color has nothing to do with a person's worth. OTOH how they treat others? Does.

I'm sorry, but I aspire to be more than some man's melon. I'm so much better than that.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 11, 2007)

....countdown to "tossed salad" joke in 5.....4......3.....2.....1......do we have confirmation? Do we have a successful joke? Houston, do you read?



Miss Vickie said:


> Hey, even melons are fuckable. I have a friend, in fact, who took great pleasure in leaving melons outside in the hot sun, hollowing them out and ... well... you know...going to town. Needless to say, I never ate fruit salad at his house!
> 
> I'm sorry, but I aspire to be more than some man's melon. I'm so much better than that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm sorry, but I aspire to be more than some man's melon. I'm so much better than that.



Well said, Vickie, and I agree! :bow: Which fruit or vegetable do you have in mind?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 11, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Well said, Vickie! :bow: Which fruit or vegetable do you have in mind?



Okay, well, since ya asked.....

A pomegranate. Slightly sweet, a little bit tart, juicy as all get out, but oh so difficult to get into.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 11, 2007)

wow. people need to chill.

being uptight does not make you fuckable.

but being tight does.




 
</joke>
</perv>


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay, well, since ya asked.....
> 
> A pomegranate. Slightly sweet, a little bit tart, juicy as all get out, but oh so difficult to get into.



And red. You forgot red. Kumkwat is more fun to say and sounds dirtier though.


----------



## ripley (Jun 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Aye carumba! PAPER CUTS.



The part that added hilarity to the creepiness was that he walked into the pinata storage room, and felt a bunch of them...and picked one shaped like a donkey. Passed up all the human shaped ones.  

They showed the guy, in shadow at the end...he said he was considering suing the factory because the wire in the plaster injured his member.


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2007)

*mmmmmm... redheads.... *drooooool*


*


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2007)

ripley said:


> The part that added hilarity to the creepiness was that he walked into the pinata storage room, and felt a bunch of them...and picked one shaped like a donkey. Passed up all the human shaped ones.
> 
> They showed the guy, in shadow at the end...he said he was considering suing the factory because the wire in the plaster injured his member.



Gah! I just remembered, I saw this, too! 20/20 or something, wasn't it? I just about died laughing. And y'know, if you're going to be weird enough to screw a pinata, might as well head all the way into Weirdsville and pick a non-human one, right? Don't be, um, half-_assed_ about it.


----------



## Esme (Jun 12, 2007)

That's just *all kinds of creepy*. And here's a question too... rhetorical so no one has to answer... but, just HOW do you figure out that pinatas get you going? Horrible birthday party accident as a kid? I don't get it. :doh:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm just wondering, if, somewhere, as we speak, there is a chat room full of guys talking about cornholing pinatas. And if there is some way to guarantee that I never A) find out the answer to that or B) accidentally stumble across it. Because that's something that goes under the "Things you can't unlearn/things you can't unsee" thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm just wondering, if, somewhere, as we speak, there is a chat room full of guys talking about cornholing pinatas. And if there is some way to guarantee that I never A) find out the answer to that or B) accidentally stumble across it. Because that's something that goes under the "Things you can't unlearn/things you can't unsee" thread.




link? cause I soooooooooooooo want to be there........


----------



## rainyday (Jun 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> link? cause I soooooooooooooo want to be there........




www.BackThatPinataUpBaby.com


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 12, 2007)

Natural redhead here. Whether I'm fuckable or not is not so much important (given that I know the answer already) as much as whether or not I care to fuck you.

THATS whats important to me, thanks.

So...

All the men can now line up, drop trou and open their wallets.


Both had better be stuffed.



The judging will begin in just a few. Humiliation to follow if not considered passable.





..mmmmm...........objectification.....makes the world go round.


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2007)

Miss Vickie, your post made me laugh, he's your _friend_??  



I can't get 'The Happy Mondays' out of my head right now?


----------



## ripley (Jun 13, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Gah! I just remembered, I saw this, too! 20/20 or something, wasn't it? I just about died laughing. And y'know, if you're going to be weird enough to screw a pinata, might as well head all the way into Weirdsville and pick a non-human one, right? Don't be, um, half-_assed_ about it.



As he was perusing his options, he FELT THE CROTCH AND KISSED the human ones. But nothing got him going like the little burro. :huh: 

People are sooooo weird.


----------



## Bagalute (Jun 13, 2007)

A redhead thread! Why haven't I seen this before???

Yay! 

View attachment WG, Henner, Home 0702.JPG


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 13, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> A redhead thread! Why haven't I seen this before???
> 
> Yay!




Aw MAN........you are teh cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> A redhead thread! Why haven't I seen this before???
> 
> Yay!




:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :batting:


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2007)

Bagalute, methinks you need to post that in the cute boy thread.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 13, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> A redhead thread! Why haven't I seen this before???
> 
> Yay!



Bagalute....what a cutie patootie!!! 

:smitten:


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Ok..yet another random..probably messed up post from me...
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of redheads ive been told...TOTALLY fuckable...or...soooo very ugly...
> ...



I love red hair - but not everyone with red hair is pretty.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 13, 2007)

mrman1980uk said:


> I love red hair - but not everyone with red hair is pretty.




Much like the rest of the human population?


Me.....I'm only ugly on the inside.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 13, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> A redhead thread! Why haven't I seen this before???
> 
> Yay!




damn germany...so far lol


----------



## Rowan (Jun 13, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Much like the rest of the human population?
> 
> 
> Me.....I'm only ugly on the inside.



Im very ugly inside too...ask anyone i know well. *blam*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 14, 2007)

FYI
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/14/red_hair_bullying/


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2007)

How in the HELL did I miss this thread????

Since I became a redhead (8 years ago, thank you Miss Clairol), I have gotten more compliments and flattery than I did in 20+ years as a blonde.... I have more confidence in myself because, quite frankly, I think I am more attractive as a redhead. *shrug*

I think redheads are perceived as more fun than either blondes or brunettes. I think blondes are perceived as stupider (no offense anyone) and brunettes are perceived as more serious (again, no offense). I just think that, I don't agree with it one way or the other. 

I love being a redhead and I'll never go back to my natural color... which is some gawd awful shade of dark, dark blonde.... ick

Redheads rock!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> How in the HELL did I miss this thread????
> 
> Since I became a redhead (8 years ago, thank you Miss Clairol), I have gotten more compliments and flattery than I did in 20+ years as a blonde.... I have more confidence in myself because, quite frankly, I think I am more attractive as a redhead. *shrug*
> 
> ...



JMHO, you look FABULOUS as a redhead! HUGGZZ


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 20, 2007)

Well as a natural redhead (although my nanny always said " do not let anyone call you a redhead, you are strawberry blonde") I have too many opinion's on this thread and most of them are conflicting. You see I have always hated being a redhead and spent most of my teenage years dying it all sorts of colours which did not suit me. Now as an adult when I dye my hair which is not very often I tend to go for a shade of red which is deeper than my own natural colour.

I have seen many very beautiful redheads and and I have also seen some very ugly ones but usually only when there are mirrors present.  

Are redheads f#ckable??? Well everyone is to someone so you can never totally rule it out, afterall there is no accounting for taste!!! :bounce:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 20, 2007)

Wait, wait....is this an open admission of curtains not matching drapes?!?!

<rimshot>

I've been wanted to make that jokes for AGES.......sorry, Vi!



Violet_Beauregard said:


> How in the HELL did I miss this thread????
> 
> Since I became a redhead (8 years ago, thank you Miss Clairol), I have gotten more compliments and flattery than I did in 20+ years as a blonde.... I have more confidence in myself because, quite frankly, I think I am more attractive as a redhead. *shrug*
> 
> ...


----------



## supersoup (Jun 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Wait, wait....is this an open admission of curtains not matching drapes?!?!
> 
> <rimshot>
> 
> I've been wanted to make that jokes for AGES.......sorry, Vi!



i am asked this all the time.

all
the 
time.

nutty.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am asked this all the time.
> 
> all
> the
> ...



I would never ask you that, because by the time I remembered the question you'd already be naked, baby. Awwww yeah.

(what the hell am i talking about?)


----------



## supersoup (Jun 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I would never ask you that, because by the time I remembered the question you'd already be naked, baby. Awwww yeah.
> 
> (what the hell am i talking about?)



truth, this is the complete truth.

<--- swooning.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am asked this all the time.
> 
> all
> the
> ...



I am, too, and holy christmas, is it tired.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I am, too, and holy christmas, is it tired.



I've never been asked that in my life, but I have to say... the answer would most likely have something to do with carpet removal.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am asked this all the time.
> 
> all
> the
> ...








I like to keep an air of mystery about that. 

I do this with a razor.

Keeps em guessing, and me, very smooth.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 20, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I am, too, and holy christmas, is it tired.


yes, from weird men at bars and other random places, it's very tired. buuuuut, my friends interject this into convo every once in a while and i nearly pee my pants with the giggling.


AnnMarie said:


> I've never been asked that in my life, but I have to say... the answer would most likely have something to do with carpet removal.



minx...


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yes, from weird men at bars and other random places, it's very tired. buuuuut, my friends interject this into convo every once in a while and i nearly pee my pants with the giggling.
> 
> 
> minx...




Exactly.....when I am asked the carpet/drapes question.....I simply respond:


"Um....hardwood floors, thanks."


----------



## supersoup (Jun 21, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Exactly.....when I am asked the carpet/drapes question.....I simply respond:
> 
> 
> "Um....hardwood floors, thanks."



my response is to point to the nearest person, and tell them to ask him or her, as they are the ones that get to see it every night. ha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my response is to point to the nearest person, and tell them to ask him or her, as they are the ones that get to see it every night. ha.



Personally, I tell them they will never be lucky enough to know...


----------



## Bagalute (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a nasty saying in german that goes something like "Rusty roof - wet basement"...


----------



## Rowan (Jun 22, 2007)

LMAO...that is too funny bag


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 22, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> FYI
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/14/red_hair_bullying/




That's the story I was referring too when I first posted, when I then got told off. It even says in the article that picking on red haired people is a British trait. Therefore I feel justified having been shocked, as an American, that people are discriminated against simply on being "ginger", a term I had never heard before aside from the ginger bread man.

But I digress. I am deliberately red headed right now..though it is more a raspberry red And I am in the UK (ENGLAND!) and no one has even looked at me funny


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> That's the story I was referring too when I first posted, when I then got told off. It even says in the article that picking on red haired people is a British trait. Therefore I feel justified having been shocked, as an American, that people are discriminated against simply on being "ginger", a term I had never heard before aside from the ginger bread man.
> 
> But I digress. I am deliberately red headed right now..though it is more a raspberry red And I am in the UK (ENGLAND!) and no one has even looked at me funny



lol Oh no one seems to mind people with dyed red hair, it's just gingers people go for. 

When that silly woman called Nik ginger I wanted to smash her face in especially since he's not even ginger LOL 

Me personally, I don't have a problem with gingers. Although I have been known to give them a friendly ribbing but only if it's a friend who is OK with that. lol


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it wrong that I love gingers with all of my being? I always thought ginger girls were so amazingly beautiful! Probably from age 15-19 (now) I have almost exclusively been attracted to redheaded women. They are just...... wonderful!!!

(plus some super curvage is a massive bonus!)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2007)

StaySafeTonight said:


> Is it wrong that I love gingers with all of my being? I always thought ginger girls were so amazingly beautiful! Probably from age 15-19 (now) I have almost exclusively been attracted to redheaded women. They are just...... wonderful!!!


If loving gingers is wrong, then you shouldn't want to be right. :batting:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 31, 2007)

Carrie said:


> If loving gingers is wrong, then you shouldn't want to be right. :batting:



amen sister.

SPREAD THE WORD.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jul 31, 2007)

supersoup said:


> amen sister.
> 
> SPREAD THE WORD.



...... *spreads*


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 31, 2007)

I hate my red hair and that's why I dye it.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you say red heads?! Oh man! I have to be on this thread all the time now... thanks! I gotta put everything away since you said redheads

/sits back and admirers the redheads


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2007)

Aurora1 said:


> I hate my red hair and that's why I dye it.


You realize you're covering up what many, many people spend tons of money and time trying to achieve from a bottle, yes? 

I can't imagine hating my red hair. I'm sorry you do, as it is a part of you - hopefully that'll change over time.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

Redheads are hot...I have a thing for redheads...always gets me in trouble though...


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah....men with taste.


I used to hate being a redhead when I was little...

Now I wouldnt trade it for the world.


----------



## mango (Aug 1, 2007)

*If I haven't already done so in this epic thread... I admit that I have a thing for redheads!


 *











... I also have a thing for blondes, brunettes and other assorted hair colourings.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm not sure there are two kinds of *anyone*, but hey, whatever blows your hair back.
> 
> Fuckable? Maybe. But this redhead is also smart, passionate, kind to animals, mean to assholes, a hard worker with a lazy streak a mile wide, and has many other qualities that may or may not relate to the color of her hair, eyes or skin.
> 
> ...


 
"There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary, and those who don't."

Personally, I find hair dyed red, or with red streaks, to be extremely hot on most people. About the only color I like more in that regard is green. There was a girl in my High School who had green streaks in her otherwise blond hair. Hot damn! Short, too. =P


----------



## elle camino (Aug 1, 2007)

you natural redheads will never know how much i seethe with jealousy over not just your luck in hair color, but also your fucking amazing skin. 
my one friend who's a natural redhead, i will actually hide her foundation from her because i can't handle her obfuscating her freckles. 










i wonder if anyone will ever make a "dirty dishwater blondes" thread.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha, yes! Redheads and their typically Irish descent, leading to very white, pale complexions and lots of freckles. Definitely a plus.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a redhead by choice...my natural hair color is very dark brown, but it doesn't go so good with my really pale freckled skin...I started dyeing my hair in 9th grade...haven't been back to natural often since...

My dad was a redhead (I received his complexion) my mom has dark hair...so I got that from her...both have blue eyes...therefore blue eyes...*sigh*

I enjoy being a redhead.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2007)

elle camino said:


> my one friend who's a natural redhead, i will actually hide her foundation from her because i can't handle her obfuscating her freckles.




god...I used to HATE them! freckles limit the kind of makeup you can wear, and the colors and style....etc....I could never look like the perfectly pale 1920's flapper I wanted to be....that is, until I found Clara Bow, and felt better.

Now that the freckles on my face have faded drastically (not the ones on my arse, tho.....they are as dark as ever....go figure..)...I kind of miss them.

I even have freckles on my lips....

Thank you for loving teh angel kisses. You rock.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive always LOVED my red hair...and been jealous of my brother because his is even redder than mine. One time he dyed it blonde (just heard about it, but didnt see it cuz we lived in different states) and i could have killed him!

As far as freckles...I have them on every other inch of my body (even the bottoms of my feet im told) but my face...which i dont mind at all


----------



## Bagalute (Sep 9, 2007)

A friend of mine (well maybe I should reconsider the "friend" part) just sent me this:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCN2yRB0-8Q

www.metacafe.com/watch/482848/south_park_harr
y_potter_voiceovers_ginger_kids_funny/

   :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Ive always LOVED my red hair...and been jealous of my brother because his is even redder than mine. One time he dyed it blonde (just heard about it, but didnt see it cuz we lived in different states) and i could have killed him!
> 
> As far as freckles...I have them on every other inch of my body (even the bottoms of my feet im told) but my face...which i dont mind at all



It's funny.....sunburn doesn't alway make me wear sunblock but my tendency to freckle does.........:doh: :blink:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 9, 2007)

My arms have so many freckles..that i look tan LOL


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Sep 9, 2007)

I find it odd that anyone could really hate red hair; it's my favorite hair color by far, with black trailing as a distant second. I actually tend to think freckles are cute as well.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 9, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Haha, yes! Redheads and their typically Irish descent, leading to very white, pale complexions and lots of freckles. Definitely a plus.




No, actually...its the Scots that are the most redheaded.


----------

